# Tree Cutting Insect?



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Tree cutting insect? One of the oak trees hanging over the lawn started dropping clumps of leaves. Seems that this little bugger and its friends are having a party. At least that is my theory. Will it pass or is it possible to do some real damage to the tree?

The suspect 


The crime scene


The forensic evidence


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Oy! THey're everywhere this year. Brown marmorated Stinkbug. I hate them!

No, they're not the culprit. I'd say its squirrels getting building materials for their winter nests.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Squirrels I would say. I get it almost every other yr for some reason. Little bugger is going to town this yr. I need to invest in an air rifle to take care of him and a few other birds.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

The dogs got a squirrel today. They also got a bunch of chippies, they are easier to catch and more plentiful.

Usually I see stink bugs much narrower, the body isn't so round.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

THere is a similar bug to the stink bug but isnt a stinker.

Is this what you're thinking of?
Western Conifer Seed Bug



https://www.rampestcontrol.net/blog/post/the-secret-to-keeping-western-conifer-seed-bugs-off-your-eagle-property


----------

